
Blockchain technology using only the 1000 most common English words - dzgoldman
https://medium.com/@dzack23/money-without-middle-men-efd9dec3af1e
======
dzgoldman
Essay I wrote inspired by the upgoer-5 challenge. Feedback welcome.

